# North Carolina bottles



## Screwtop (Feb 9, 2020)

Went to one of my favorite antique shop yesterday, and pulled these off the shelf...







Charlotte NC SS Coke







Hicks Capudine for Headaches, small version. Hicks Capudine was a North Carolina based company.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 9, 2020)

Good to have connections. Nice find and a good friend i'd say.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 10, 2020)

Those Hick's bottles sure were popular.  I've dug entire puts full of them down in Galveston.  Literally filled a 5 gallon pail with them once from one hole.  I guess if you were a drinker this was something you needed the next morning.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 10, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Those Hick's bottles sure were popular.  I've dug entire puts full of them down in Galveston.  Literally filled a 5 gallon pail with them once from one hole.  I guess if you were a drinker this was something you needed the next morning.


Opium from what I've read...


----------

